# metric vs imperial - which does CF use?



## baudspeed (14 Sep 2006)

I did a search on this and didnt find anything so here is the question:
Simple question does CF use imperial or metric ? i am one of the generations caught in the middle where i talk to my parents, and anyone older than 40 in feet, but have to discuss things in meters with anyone under 25. 
I know its an odd question but can someone clarify? which would be best to sharpen up on? i can judge visual distances in kilometers, but short distances i rely on feet, not meters or yards. Please dont tell me that some groups use KM while others use miles?


----------



## hugh19 (14 Sep 2006)

The navy still uses nautical miles. So imperial measurements are still used. I have yet to hear someone say how long a ship is in meters, its always in feet.


----------



## baudspeed (14 Sep 2006)

Do you ever have to deal with other nato countries that use other measurements? and is there a standard between them? I always thought that it might be a bit of an issue if someone would have to work in a joint mission or something and you are constantly doing the conversions.


----------



## big bad john (14 Sep 2006)

I've personally never had a problem with it.  It is just something that you might have to deal with once in a while.


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Sep 2006)

The CF is actually a real mix.  For instance, we use metric for rounds size, ie 5.56mm, 25mm, 105mm, range is usually done in metres and PT is in km.  At the same time, as was pointed out above, the Navy uses feet and I believe the Air Force measures height in feet.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2006)

I believe all of NATO is standardized in the metric system, un-FATHOM-able (see what I did there?) naval traditions to the contrary.  This applies to distances mostly, as our American friends use Km for distance, but still insist on pounds and gallons. Further muddying up the waters, US navigate in degrees and minutes, we navigate in mils.  I've been out of the game for 4 years now, so this may be old info.


----------



## baudspeed (14 Sep 2006)

'we navigate in mils.' did you mean miles?


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2006)

No.... 6400 MILS compose a full circle, 1 degree=17.8 mils


----------



## baudspeed (14 Sep 2006)

oh wow... i'm having a hard time getting my head around anything other than degrees. I thought radians were bad...lol


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

The divisors of degrees are seconds and minutes, and just like their name suggests, 60 seconds in a minute, 60 minutes in a degree.  So, 1 mil = 0°03'23".  Half a mil is 0.5 mils.  Using mils, it's also easier to measure objects' or locations' distances apart if the distance to the viewer is known.  If two objects 1000 metres each from the viewer are seperated by 10 mils, we know them to be [n] distance apart.  Hence the artillery's, "Whats a mil among friends?"  Mils can also be used by a trained individual to determine ranges using similar calculations.  (I imagine the same is true of degrees but I bet the math gets a bit harder).

The CF is a little more metric than average Canadians.  Officially, we speak metric, but unofficially we'll measure in SI.


----------



## baudspeed (14 Sep 2006)

ah... that makes sense! seems like it would be easy to get your head around.


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Sep 2006)

baudspeed said:
			
		

> ah... that makes sense! seems like it would be easy to get your head around.


So much of it you end up picking up by osmosis anyway.  Hang out with a sailor you'll start talking like a sailor, hang out with a soldier...


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

Hopefully you pick it up.  I know a few people who can't navigate their way out of a Disney Store with a map, compass, and exit sign.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2006)

Q:  Why do we issue OCdts a compass with a mirror?

A:  So they can keep an eye on the a**hole that got em lost!


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

I had one troop prepare to march us about 5 km's in the wrong direction when he was putting the black in the bed.  So, I told him, shoot a bearing like that and it'll be a back bearing.  Red in the bed, black takes you back.

After a few moments of internal calculation (and a dirty look at me), he just rotated the dial 3200 mils.  It was a long, mildly humourous walk.


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Sep 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Q:  Why do we issue OCdts a compass with a mirror?
> 
> A:  So they can keep an eye on the a**hole that got em lost!


 :rofl:

On an exercise in Chalk River we went on a foot patrol and the person leading us took us right into a restricted area. Reason it was restricted?  Because there was radioactive material there.  End ex was called and everyone else head back to base while we waited for the guys from the lab to come and check us for contamination.


----------



## BernDawg (14 Sep 2006)

Must be where that reactor is buried  

Back to the topic.  We use SI in our National building code but we do all of our work in Imperial.  ie 16" on centre is 400 mm OC etc.  we have to change back and forth quite often but so do civilian carpenters too.


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Sep 2006)

I work for a construction supply company now and I am usually the one explaing sizes to the young kids who start work there.  Sizes are almost all in Imperial but the kids learn metric.  My military background has enabled me to be functional in both.


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen hit the nail on the head.  A lot of our youth dont know how to convert between systems.

I think you would need to do a lot of converting no matter where you work.  Just for your own knowledge you should know degrees, mils systems, and GPS systems; kilometers, miles and nautical miles; and feet, inches and meters.  There are a lot of programs out there that do it automatically for you, but its always best to be able to figure it out in your head.

I.e.; Km to miles is about 1.6:1, miles to nautical miles is about 1.2:1, and km to nm is about 1.9:1.  You can go to decimal places with better numbers but this gives you ballpark figures.


----------



## Red 6 (14 Sep 2006)

The US armed forces are all over the place with the metric and imperial system. We measure distance on the map in kilometers, but run the PFT in miles. Artillery uses mils, but infantrymen measure their azimuths in degrees. The max effective range of a round is expressed in meters, but we still have a 50 cal machine gun. That's just what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> ..............I am usually the one explaing sizes to the young kids who start work there.  Sizes are almost all in Imperial but the kids learn metric.  My military background has enabled me to be functional in both.



If you were in the Government, you'd get extra pay for being 'Bilingual'.   ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you were in the Government, you'd get extra pay for being 'Bilingual'.   ;D


I can also swear in 3 different languages, 4 if you include Newfie.


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 Sep 2006)

"Bi-measurable"?

"Bi-calculable"?

"Bi-quantifiable"?

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Red 6 (14 Sep 2006)

How come a canteen holds a quart of water, but you carry 5.56mm ammo? ??? :


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Golf is still in yards!

8)


----------



## JackD (15 Sep 2006)

I was struck yesterday by that Dawson College\ student's comment - something like "Missed me by an inch" - going on 40 years and still the inch is what we relate to. As an aside - anyone remember those misplaced distance signs on the 401 to Toronto from Montreal? I also remember the big protests about the cost of gas wayyyyy back in the early 70's - something like 90 cents an imperial gallon - The protest died upon metrification with lots talking of people power and "we showed the government - what was it - 31 cents a liter - couldn't tell people that the price went up- not down. By the way, even in the Euro-union, conversions are necessary. Building measurements are/were  in certain units within Poland but the Euro-code requires different metric units. so plans are now marked in both. As a matter of fact - Euro building code must be a southern Europe responsibility as as found out last winter. Eurocode for roof loads didn't take into account the weight of snow - the old code did.


----------



## GUNS (15 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I can also swear in 3 different languages, 4 if you include Newfie.



Lard,thundering jesus. What makes you thing, people from the ROCK swear

Footnote: Newfie curse words are not deleted ;D


----------



## Old Guy (15 Sep 2006)

As a holdout for English measurements who has to exist in a partly metric world, I have done a fair amount of thinking on this subject -- lubricated by beer, of course.

I think the basic problem with the metric system is that it lacks quickly identifiable units for everyday observations.
Like the kid who said the bullet missed him by an inch.  What should he have said?  The slug missed me by a centimeter?  Two-and-a-half centimeters?  Not only is centimeter harder to say than inch, the term doesn't mean anything in particular to many people.

Then there's the issue of tradition and the gallon.  Gallons seem natural to old farts like me.  Liters look like the proper measurement for a jar of peaches or my wife's dill pickles.  (mmmm - her dill pickles are fabulous!)

So what's needed is a way to speak metric in short, recognizable words.  I have no answers -- only dumb questions.

I suppose four liters could be called a gallon.  It is -- almost.  After a century or two, no one would know any different.

An inch, though.  What could replace that handly little critter?

Seriously, I worked as a mechanic for years.  Other than needing standard and metric sized wrenches, it was no big deal.  Even metric engine sizes don't bother me.  It's 61 cubic inches per liter.  What could be simpler?  My old 327 Chevy would never admit to being a 5.4 liter mill, but there's always a few cranks out there.

:O
jim


----------



## Shamrock (15 Sep 2006)

Old Guy said:
			
		

> Like the kid who said the bullet missed him by an inch.  What should he have said?  The slug missed me by a centimeter?  Two-and-a-half centimeters?  Not only is centimeter harder to say than inch, the term doesn't mean anything in particular to many people.


Listening to the reports coming in from Montreal, some kids were saying the bullets missed them by a metre, half a metre, etc.



			
				Old Guy said:
			
		

> An inch, though.  What could replace that handly little critter?


2.54 centimetres, of course.


----------



## Old Guy (15 Sep 2006)

Well, a meter, sure.  A meter means something, even to dinosaurs like me.

Snot-nosed kid: "Grandpa, how long is a meter?"

Me: "A meter?  That's easy.  It's part of a diabolical measuring system foisted on us by those damn Frogs.  A Commie plot, that's what it is.  Take my word for it."

Snot: "But how long is a meter."

Me: "Well . . . it's a little longer than a yard."



Sorry, but 2.54 centimeters will never replace the inch in barstool conversations.

Speaking of which.  I think it's time for one.  
A barstool, I mean.

Jim


----------



## Zoomie (15 Sep 2006)

The Airforce (and civil aviation in North America) use imperial measurement.  We fly in nautical miles per hour (Knots) at X thousands of feet and measure our fuels quantities in pounds or gallons.  Our altimeters are set in inches of mercury (not kilopascals) and our compasses work in degrees (not Mils).  All of our aviation charts are scaled in miles and we judge distances using imperial. 

To further complicate matters, our Cormorants (being of European design and construction) use the metric system for a majority of their settings.  Luckily the altimeters use both inches or KPa, airspeed indicators still show Knots - fueling is done in  kilos or liters however.


----------



## baudspeed (15 Sep 2006)

wow...


----------



## Centurian1985 (15 Sep 2006)

to add to Zoomie's comments, the problem is made worse when many reference materials use metric so you have to switch back and forth to put all the data in either metric or imperial.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Sep 2006)

Zoomie..."fueling is done in  kilos or liters however."
  Well, from my end of the stick when it comes to fuel, jetfuel (here) is asked for in Pounds and calculated in liters, not kilos.  We in the gas passing "bidness" still _have_ to convert gallons to litres (for our US friends) and kilos to pounds (for our Euro friends). Or reverse. NATO fuel codes (F-34/37) to civie equivelent (Jet A/A-1).  i.e. 10K (10,000lbs)=5655lts.
cheers


----------



## Cronicbny (16 Sep 2006)

In the navy we use all sorts of measurements, for example:

We calculate distance in yards, cables and nautical miles.

We calculate barometric pressure in millibars.

We calculate fuel amounts and other liquid amounts in litres and cubic metres.

Height is still in feet (hundreds above sea level).

Speed in knots (a result of the interestingly accurate division of the earth into the whole minutes - decimal (metric?) minutes world)

Weight in metric tonnes... hmm?

Length is definetly in metres as well as beam and draught (draught! Ack! Imperial word with metric measure?!)

...


----------



## Cayuga (16 Sep 2006)

Navy measures depths in metres.

Navy uses Nautical Miles (NM) 1 NM = 2025.372 yards = 1852 meters. Additionally 1 NM = 1 minute of latitude, thus there is 60 NM for each degree of latitude... however 1 minute of latitude is 1861.57 meters at the poles and 1842.90 meters at the Equator.... 
However for close measurement, a NM is 2000 yards. Also known as a tactical mile. With 1 cable being 0.1 NM or 200 yards. Confused yet? 

You might ask why use degrees and nautical miles instead of KMs and mils? Because trigonometry is based on circles and since 1 radian is ~ 60 degrees (1 radian = 57.2957795 degrees) It makes the trig easy enough to do in your head. So if the ship you are supposed to be in station with bears 006 and in station it will bear 000. If you are 500 yards away, then you are 6 degrees * 8 yards/degree = 48 yards Port of station. Similarly if you are navigating and your leadmark bears 218 and it should bear 220 and it is 2 miles away. If you are off 100 yards off for three degrees at a mile, then you are 133 yards starboard of track. There are lots of other trig stuff like Closest Point of Approach that trig is useful for and a system based on a circle makes things a lot easier.

And for all you kids out there that think that Trig is useless and who uses that stuff anyway... the answer is MARS officers.


----------



## time expired (16 Sep 2006)

A couple of points to add to this discusion, the US army arty.operates on a 6400 mil circle but 
the Canadian arty uses a circle of 3200 mils. east or west from 0 ,this required all our panoramic
sights to be modified when we first purchased the M109.
IMHO the real advantage of the metric system is the time it takes to teach kids to operate in a system
were everything is in units of tens as opposed to the dogs breakfast that I was forced to learn when
I was at school.
                     Regards


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Sep 2006)

time expired said:
			
		

> IMHO the real advantage of the metric system is the time it takes to teach kids to operate in a system
> were everything is in units of tens as opposed to the dogs breakfast that I was forced to learn when
> I was at school.
> Regards



Agreed, I often work in metric measurements when I have to do fractions.  After all, what is 0.63 of an inch?

The most important measurement we need to consider though, is still in imperial and that would be the lowly pint  :cheers:


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Sep 2006)

Ah, but which one?  Some bars will try to burn you by giving you an inferior, weak, US pint (16 oz).  A REAL pint in a REAL pub is 20 oz.


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Sep 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Ah, but which one?  Some bars will try to burn you by giving you an inferior, weak, US pint (16 oz).  A REAL pint in a REAL pub is 20 oz.



Will the madness never end?


----------



## exsemjingo (17 Sep 2006)

Better Question:  Which system does the CF use for it's tools & equipment?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> Better Question:  Which system does the CF use for it's tools & equipment?



Both.....


----------



## BernDawg (17 Sep 2006)

Full on.  The "official" issued measuring tape has inches and mm on it. (for us wood butchers anyways)


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Sep 2006)

The Sea King world uses Imperial only- pretty much.  As was stated earlier, we measure altitude in feet, fuel in pounds, aircraft weight in pounds and distance in Nautical Miles.  For obvious reasons, we care more about how much fuel weighs, than how much volume it takes up.  When working ASW, we measure depth in feet.

The sole metric exception that I can think of deals with the way that Navy measures fuel.  They count fuel as cubic metres (Cums, for short- yeah, I know).  My helicopter burns 1/2 Cum per hour (very roughly), so each sortie on a ship burns about 1 Cum.  It makes the math easy when the Engineering Officer comes to see me before a RAS to see how much JP-5 to ask for from the tanker.

As we start to work more and more with the Army, we will have to convert some of our thinking to Kms and begin using MGRS.  No biggy really- we just have to be clear about that whichwe are speaking.


----------



## Shamrock (17 Sep 2006)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> No biggy really- we just have to be clear about that whichwe are speaking.



And speak sloooowly and use litttttle words.


----------



## Taylor187 (18 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Agreed, I often work in metric measurements when I have to do fractions.  After all, what is 0.63 of an inch?
> 
> The most important measurement we need to consider though, is still in imperial and that would be the lowly pint  :cheers:



Just teach kids that 25.4mm is 1". All is well.

It was lots of fun going through college having to double up on all my work since Prof's wanted every print in Metric and Imp. Good ol' 25.4. I have not seen metric since I finished college two years ago. Any one know what most of a Material Techs work measurements are in?


----------



## exsemjingo (20 Sep 2006)

Sometimes there are problems with my car that aught to be fixable with household tools.  The repair is always a struggle, though.  That's when I would think to myself 'If this were the army, this engine parts would be put together with wing-nuts and phillips- head screws.'
Can I look forward to no-nonsense maintenance, or is the army also dogged by this problem?  I have a sinking feeling it may be the latter...


----------



## JackD (20 Sep 2006)

Phillip's head? Make that Robertson!


----------



## exsemjingo (25 Sep 2006)

Which is what?  I meant the flat heads.
I think I have the answer already, so my post is moot.  Too bad, 'cause I really hate not being able to change a light on my own, or a fan-belt, or a spark-plug...


----------



## JackD (26 Sep 2006)

Hi! Robertson screws - of course you won't find them on an automobile - too bad really - A great Canadian invention - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robertson_screw  ...


----------



## Klc (26 Sep 2006)

If military kit uses robertson, I would be a happy camper. That's all we used in my High School electronics classes, and I fell in love with them.


----------



## BernDawg (26 Sep 2006)

Americans seem to be to stubborn to see the light when it comes to robertson screws, however, I seem to recall that they have recently invented a marvelous screw called a socket-head.  It seems it has a square socket set into the head of the screw and is driven in by a sqaure screw driver.  Arent they smart? (insert sarcasm smiley here!)

BTW when we have any say in the screws we use we use Robbies.  (construction trades anyways)  Sucks doing an exchange in the states fricken Phillips head nightmares!


----------



## Shamrock (26 Sep 2006)

They'd better hurry up and patent the socket head screws before some thieving Canadian comes and invents it right out from under them!


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2006)

with the arrival of the torx head screws we're in for another round of which screw are you going to find when you try to fix / install something............

/$/%?/$?/$?$"!"/$%?&?**


----------



## exsemjingo (27 Sep 2006)

How's this for a complication:  I heard a radio-spot a while back about the difficulties with alumminum auto-parts.  A seperate set of tools is needed to work on them, since steel tools will damage the alumminum.  Welding alumminum is also more difficult, so much so that few repair shops are able to make the investment.
I'm sure someone in the know will be able to verify this, unfortunately.


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2006)

why get the special tools to fix aluminium parts.....
do repairs, damage clients car, let client leave garage (after making payment)
.... deny being resp - claim the damages were there beforehand, claim that damages were done afterwards.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Sep 2006)

But to reply to the original question, the answer is "yes".


----------



## 392 (28 Sep 2006)

In the army diving world, we use both:

depth is in feet, 
air pressure in PSI, 
distance in metres (we're still Army afterall  ), 
direction under water in degrees - above water in mils. 

That being said, we're in the process of metrification of everything diving related.

And don't get me started on Torx head fasteners. I'd like to throat punch the idiot who invented it  :rage:


----------



## aesop081 (28 Sep 2006)

where i work, everything is in miles, yards, fathoms, feet, knots.....and ,in an interesting mix of both systems, kiloyards.........directions are in degrees ( true and magnetic)


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> .........directions are in degrees ( true and magnetic)



Whew!  Add in 'Grid North' and you really can get lost.   ;D


----------



## dece74 (17 Mar 2015)

This is something I was running through my head today, as I'm considering joining the army reserves and was looking very closely at the Combat Engineers page on the recruiting website. Are you guys forces to use the Metric system only in the CF or is there a healthy mix of both systems like in other trades/industries in Canada?? I would go absolutely mental if I had to switch my brain to centimetres and metres instead of inches and feet. And the military is government, which I believe likes to use strictly metric.

A bit of a random thought but I'm throwing it out there. Anyone who's worked in trades knows what I mean!  Thanks


----------



## dece74 (17 Mar 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> metric vs imperial - which does CF use?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/50265.0;nowap



Thank you, that did not show up in my search! Last post was in 2006, will I get chewed out if I post a reply there?


----------



## dece74 (17 Mar 2015)

So in the end, would things like reference materials/plans/tools/hardware all be in metric too? BRUTAL. I've worked in other trades/industries and it's a nice healthy mix of what works best. Just curious guys, trying to mentally prepare. Thanks


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Mar 2015)

As this whole thread has mentioned, land navigation and target identifying etc is done in metric, metres and mils for distance and direction. Same as for measuring time fuze,det cord, etc.  Air and sea nav are in degrees, knots, and nautical miles.  5/8" plywood is still 5/8" plywood, a 2x4 is a 2x4, and shoreline is still acquired in 50' lengths.


----------



## Loachman (17 Mar 2015)

Altitude is measured in feet.

Sometimes it was measured in inches in the Kiowa days.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Mar 2015)

I thought the answer would be easy by saying that if the 'gadget' you are working on was made in the U.S., assume imperial and if Europe, assume metric but I would be all wrong. As an example, the General Electric LM 2500 gas turbine (Propulsion engine in HAL class) measures stage turbine temperatures in deg C and compressor stage pressures in bar but vibration is measured in mils (1/1000th of an inch). 

You get adept at switching back and forth-kind of like learning a new language.

Pat


----------



## dapaterson (17 Mar 2015)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> As this whole thread has mentioned, land navigation and target identifying etc is done in metric, metres and mils for distance and direction. Same as for measuring time fuze,det cord, etc.  Air and sea nav are in degrees, knots, and nautical miles.  5/8" plywood is still 5/8" plywood, a 2x4 is a 2x4, and shoreline is still acquired in 50' lengths.



Except that a 2x4 isn't really 2x4; it's 1 1/2 x 3 1/2.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Mar 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Except that a 2x4 isn't really 2x4; it's 1 1/2 x 3 1/2.



Which is why I said *A* 2x4 is still *A* 2x4, not a 2x4 is still 2"x4".


----------



## hyung7423 (17 Mar 2015)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> The CF is a little more metric than average Canadians.  Officially, we speak metric, but unofficially we'll measure in SI.



Metric is SI. I think you meant BG system


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Mar 2015)

As engineers we use a mix of metric and imperial...go figure... ;D


----------



## dece74 (17 Mar 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> As engineers we use a mix of metric and imperial...go figure... ;D



Interesting you mention that because it was looking into the Combat Engineering trade that lead me to ask in the first place... Feel like elaborating or has it basically been covered already by these other guys? CHeers


----------



## cupper (18 Mar 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Except that a 2x4 isn't really 2x4; it's 1 1/2 x 3 1/2.





			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Which is why I said *A* 2x4 is still *A* 2x4, not a 2x4 is still 2"x4".



Depends on whether it is rough or dressed lumber.

And Canadian engineering design manuals are in metric, so it's a 38x89.  ;D


----------



## stealthylizard (19 Mar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7x-RGfd0Yk

Are Imperial Measurements outdated?


----------



## Eaglelord17 (19 Mar 2015)

We use both on the ships and they often turn up in some unexpected areas depending on what parts are available at the time (some of the systems are pretty bastardized at this point).

Best thing to work on though in my opinion is the Diesel Generators on a Frigate. Why? It is because it is all Metric. 12mm too small? Grab a 13mm or 14mm. I can safely say if everyone were to move to Metric (that includes our neighbours to the south) it would be so much simpler.


----------



## cupper (19 Mar 2015)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> We use both on the ships and they often turn up in some unexpected areas depending on what parts are available at the time (some of the systems are pretty bastardized at this point).
> 
> Best thing to work on though in my opinion is the Diesel Generators on a Frigate. Why? It is because it is all Metric. 12mm too small? Grab a 13mm or 14mm. I can safely say if everyone were to move to Metric (that includes our neighbours to the south) it would be so much simpler.



Just use a metric to imperial conversion wrench.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (19 Mar 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> Just use a metric to imperial conversion wrench.



Don't worry I am well aware of the universal wrench (carry one on my belt at all times), but it is nice to use ratchets and the proper sized wrenches (especially when dealing with some of the tight spaces encountered on a ship).


----------



## dapaterson (19 Mar 2015)

Imperial measurements left an exhaust port exposed.  And none of those "Hey, it's no bigger than a womp rat" excuses...


----------



## Carpenter (4 Apr 2015)

Hey all

I head off to BMQ soon, and I know I should focus on prepping for that and worry about trades training after.

However,  a thought just crossed my mind.  I will be going for construction tech, and I have previous experience in new home construction and renovations.  

I read a post about "issued tape measures" and being imperial/metric,  but that post was from 2006, and may have changed.


So, do we get issued tools, or can I use/bring my own?  I've grown fairly attached to my own hand tools over the past years.  I like the hammers I have, and my tool belt.  And are we using metric or imperial?  Its been a while since I worked in metric, I usually just convert any code dimensions on my construction master calculator to imperial.

Cheers.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Apr 2015)

CF will provide you whatever tools/equipment you need to do your job. That way, you get free replacements if/when they break. If you break your own hammer, the CF won't buy you a new one.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Apr 2015)

Alright, thanks.


I can understand that.  Weird, on civvy side we were responsible for our own hand tools, drills, and (sometimes) nail guns/circ saws.  Bits, blades,chalk and the like were supplied by my employer.

I guess I'll wait to get to my platoon before I break out my stiletto..  I just saw in the videos they all used the same junky Kunys nail bag and the Stanley Antivibe hammer which has way too short of a handle for the weight that it is.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2015)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> I guess I'll wait to get to my platoon before I break out my stiletto..  I just saw in the videos they all used the same junky Kunys nail bag and the Stanley Antivibe hammer which has way too short of a handle for the weight that it is.



Never saw stiletto safety boots . As far as the other stuff, get used to some desk jockey with uncalloused hands, on the other side of the country, deciding which tools are the best for you. If your lucky, they may even be the same trade as you.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Apr 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Never saw stiletto safety boots . As far as the other stuff, get used to some desk jockey with uncalloused hands, on the other side of the country, deciding which tools are the best for you. If your lucky, they may even be the same trade as you.




Stiletto combat boots?!  I'd be fabulous!  Uh...wait..


I guess its good, not having to pay for a new tape measure or chalk line every 2-4 weeks would be nice


----------



## McG (4 Apr 2015)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> I guess I'll wait to get to my platoon before I break out my stiletto.


Depending on where you are posted, you will be in a troop or a flight.  No platoons for a Const Tech.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> Depending on where you are posted, you will be in a troop or a flight.  No platoons for a Const Tech.



Ahhh thanks.  Newb mistake.


----------

